# sethwas



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

is it just me, or does it seem that sethwas is going to ask "show me your underpants next?" lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

"show me your boobies!" is my bet...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

"ass....titties...ass 'n titties....ass ass titties titties ass 'n titties"
"big booty bitches..."

We all know the song.

Seth


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

three six mafia status


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

If you dont know, now you know


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *three six mafia status *


..."slob on my knob, like corn on the cob" :banana:


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

check in with me, and do your job. sit on the bed, and give me head......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.dagsylad.com/Flash/TnA.swf

it may be slow to download...

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *http://www.dagsylad.com/Flash/TnA.swf
> 
> it may be slow to download...
> 
> Seth *


LOL


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------

